# Should I wear safety glasses in the shower?



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I was hammerdrilling all day through lots and lots of concrete. I hit rebar a few times. All good stuff!!!

As many of you know, spend all day hammerdrilling and you end are damn dirty!!!

So I drive home (a 1 hour drive out of town) and hop in the shower. I get out of the shower, and my left eye is burning. DAMN CONCRETE DUST!!! I spend some time washing it, but it's just not coming out.

I figure I'll sleep on it. If it's just dust, it'll work its own way out while sleeping. 4am comes around, and my eye is all gummed up. I go looking for a 24 hour pharmacy that has those little squeeze bottles. End up at a hospital because I figure they have a 24 hour pharmacy, right?

Well, Emergency is empty, and they say they'll look at it. Needless to say, even though I was the only guy in emergency, it still took 3 hours to remove a piece of metal that somehow got into my eye while I was showering crud off me.

(when hammerdrilling, I wear a good particle facemask, glasses, and hearing protection.)

I got out and went to a little private medicenter because she didn't get it all, and I didn't want to spend 3 more hours. Doctor #2 had to remove a rust ring on my eye because it was in my eye for so long.

Poor me.

It took a week to heal. And all that time, I couldn't really watch tv, look at my wife while we're you know koff koff , or do much of anything except lay in bed and think about what the best position is for my eye at any given moment.

So, no joke, take GOOD care of your eyes, from both direct dirt, and from a 1 in a million piece of crud hanging from your eyebrow that can put you into an uncomfortable position for a long time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The biggest question that comes to mind, for me, is this: Are you putting this in as a comp claim, and are they (the company) treating you with suspicion if you are? Or, are you just turning this in under your own medical coverage? 

Your story reminds me of when I found a pretty decent splinter of wood in my sandwich at lunch time, and I realized it fell out of my hair. Your eye though? Yikes. Sucks to be you. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Safety Glasses are a must, everyone should wear them all the time.

Having had metal in the eye before, I know your pain.

I will tell you when I shower, I always start with a head rinse, shower on the back and head bent backwards


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ET is awesome. You can even get guidance on how to take a shower:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> Safety Glasses are a must, everyone should wear them all the time.
> 
> Having had metal in the eye before, I know your pain.
> 
> I will tell you when I shower, I always start with a head rinse, shower on the back and head bent backwards





mcclary's electrical said:


> ET is awesome. You can even get guidance on how to take a shower:laughing:


Thanks for that tip, and yes, it's funny :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I love it when you get a piece of something that bounces off the inside of your safety glasses right into your eye.
Metal sucks, I had a piece so big one time I could hear it "tink" when they were digging it out.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I love it when you get a piece of something that bounces off the inside of your safety glasses right into your eye.
> Metal sucks, I had a piece so big one time I could hear it "tink" when they were digging it out.


Don't you mean, hate it???:laughing:

or was that sarcasm??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

So the title should be "Should I have worn my safety glasses". You know the answer to that now.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> Don't you mean, hate it???:laughing:
> 
> or was that sarcasm??


 That's good ol American sarcasm my friend.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ET is awesome. You can even get guidance on how to take a shower:laughing:


:laughing:I wonder what is the best type of safety glasses are for takeing a shower:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> That's good ol American sarcasm my friend.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:I wonder what is the best type of safety glasses are for takeing a shower:laughing:












these


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Josue said:


> these


 And be sure not to drop the soap !!! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

When I volunteered years ago, it included some paper work. I managed to get a paper cut on my eye.

No joke.

I was sitting at a corner desk, and processing the forms in front of me to the area of the desk to my left. I was moving pretty fast, and one paper as I moved it, the top corner flipped up, slid under my glasses, and grazed my eye. Talk about a freak accident. Burned like hell.

To this day I sometimes wake up and that eye burns when they're too dry. Doctor couldn't see physical evidence of the damage. It hasn't affected my eye sight otherwise.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> When I volunteered years ago, it included some paper work. I managed to get a paper cut on my eye.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> ...


Wow.....That's a strange accident.

I can't imagine how much how would have hurt.!!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Josue said:


> Wow.....That's a strange accident.
> 
> I can't imagine how much how would have hurt.!!!


It hurt about this much.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It hurt about this much.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> It hurt about this much.


ahhh.........
poor little Frasbee:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I love it when you get a piece of something that bounces off the inside of your safety glasses right into your eye.
> Metal sucks, I had a piece so big one time I could hear it "tink" when they were digging it out.


When the doctor did the tink, tink, tink, I almost tossed.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I got a piece of metal in my eye once. 16d cement coated nail. It was hot, my safety glasses had slid down my nose, I was bent over and the nail I was driving flipped and went right over the top of my left safety glasses lens and right through my left eye point first. It stopped just short of penetrating the back wall of the eyeball but it did a number on my retina and obliterated my lens. I still have my eye in the socket but it doesn't work and the pupil is triangular instead of round. Always wear safety glasses and keep them positioned properly.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

amptech said:


> I got a piece of metal in my eye once. 16d cement coated nail. It was hot, my safety glasses had slid down my nose, I was bent over and the nail I was driving flipped and went right over the top of my left safety glasses lens and right through my left eye point first. It stopped just short of penetrating the back wall of the eyeball but it did a number on my retina and obliterated my lens. I still have my eye in the socket but it doesn't work and the pupil is triangular instead of round. Always wear safety glasses and keep them positioned properly.


Wow!!!! sorry for that!!!

I'll use my safety glasses then!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> When the doctor did the tink, tink, tink, I almost tossed.


Yea that's not a good feeling.
And what's worse is your natural reaction is to pull away, Not a good plan when somebody is poking around in your eye with a needle.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The doctor digging out the sliver in my eye, the first one, was getting really pissed off at me, because she told me to focus on a point, and I had trouble doing that because every time she dug, my vision would wobble and I'd lose it.

Sorry to hear about your accident amptech. Shame because safety glasses can take a hell of a blast, but you know, some accidents just can't be really prevented. Some welding shops I go into have those awful pictures of guys with their eyes all mangled and face burnt, and you read the event description, and think, "wow, that could have been anyone".


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am also one of the group that has had a doctor dig in my eye. I went a couple days before I went to the doc. It was a piece of metal. Good god it hurt.. I was being foolish and cutting without glasses or goggles on. When in the shower, I always shut my eyes and rinse my hair first thing, cuz theres always junk in my hair at the end of the day.

~Matt


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Little tip- I keep my safety glasses and welding goggles in with a baseball cap. If you're welding or grinding or cutting anything, it keeps the crap (especially the hot stuff) out of your hair. I know it sounds elementary, but at the end of the day when you are washing out yer beautiful coif, no (or less) junk in the hair.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think sawzalls are MAYBE (?) number one for flinging metal filings at the eye's.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> I think sawzalls are MAYBE (?) number one for flinging metal filings at the eye's.


Maybe. I think i could make a good case for my unibit.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Maybe. I think i could make a good case for my unibit.


 No unibits are good for flinging semi-moltem metal into the creases of every joint you have, which inturn makes you look like Forrest Gump trying to breakdance. The chips are too big to get in your eye, a sawzall makes those tiny filings that can get anywhere.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I keep my safety glasses on the dash of my van, but I have a cardboard box full of stuff in the cab of my van, all safety related. Like:

One of those reflective vests,
a hardhat,
big hearing protection earmuffs,
small earplugs that you squish,
caution tape to barricade,
my trusty respirator.

But, my glasses, I keep on the dash, because they don't get scratched up on the dash. Put them anywhere else, they'll break or get scratched up in a week.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> I think sawzalls are MAYBE (?) number one for flinging metal filings at the eye's.


I say that award goes to grinders, at least it does in my world.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I myself put a motor controller into place and have had the IGBT's blow into cracker jack pieces. I was to put it in place and record it's initial layout. We had trouble with the controls working properly and then go haywire for no reason. I placed a new controller stamped tested and hi-potted. I threw the switch and luckily my reflexes acted in my favor.

I for the most part always wear glasses, that day I didn't. I did the project from start to finish. I was confident in my work, and threw her into production.

From that day on, I wear them all day except in the chitter, I wear them for good reason. That reason is called probability.

I got lucky, quite da*n lucky I'll say......


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

On a side note,, if you have ever had metal on your eye and are going to get an MRI get an orbital X-ray first. 

1st time that they got a small metal fragment out of my eye the missed the other piece. 5 years later I'm just starting an MRI and man it it hurt real fast. I crawled out of that machine faster then they could say WTF.


----------

